# Desperate help!!



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi 

I wondered if anyone has ant advise for me...Blossom is 8wks old tomorrow and I have had her 1 week with the usual mouthing, biting and chewing but yesterday she turned and snapped at me in a more random out of the blue way and today my mum picked her up and she snarled, growled and again went to bite her. I put her in her crate where she had a huge sleep and then tea time she came out for her food and when she had finished she came over to me and began to growl and jumped to bite my leg, I picked her up and said a firm NO bite and she growled again. I took her outside for peepee on her lead as I usually do and after she tiddled she sat and stared at me and wouldnt move....I gave a little tug on her lead and said in a matter a fact way, come - lets go and she began to growl and and came for another bite. I marched her indoors and spoke softly good girl that she had come in and took off her lead and she did it again. Again a firm NO BITE and placed her in her crate. She slept for quite a while again and when she awoke I spoke sweetly to her for a peepee and the scenario happened all over again!!
I do expect the mouthing chewing and nipping but think she is so young to be showing this behaviour....I have been consistant and she is responding to her name and does the sit command already. Previously between the nipping and chewing play times she has been affectionate and love being curled in my arms and have her tummy stroked so whats happening?
Since I have had her she has been constantly licking her lady bits???
I am taking her to the vets 1st thing tomorrow to get her checked out.
Does anybody have any suggestions?
Thankyou.xxxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Tammy
Having read your post and as this seems to be a dramatic change in attitude my thoughts go straight to maybe there's something we are not seeing here and with her constantly licking I feel you are wise to be getting her checked by the vet. It maybe something very simple like a urine infection and its making her grumpy


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Tammy
> Having read your post and as this seems to be a dramatic change in attitude my thoughts go straight to maybe there's something we are not seeing here and with her constantly licking I feel you are wise to be getting her checked by the vet. It maybe something very simple like a urine infection and its making her grumpy


I so hope you are right, it has made me feel poorly today with worry for her and also in hope that I can get it sorted as I have my 6 year old daughter to think about xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, It does sound like something is bothering her. Hope it's all sorted quickly


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh Tammy.....

Thats a horrible situation to be in. Naughty Blossom!
The growling is certainly a concern and i hope the vet manages to reassure you that she's in good health / and or rule out whats bothering her. I cant believe she would continue to remain aggressive?
Belle sometimes launches herself at you with her jaw snapping, but thats only ever in play or when she's having a mad half hour. A firm NO BITE (as you have been doing) and time out in her crate solves that. The last few days we've had her out for a little walk round the streets (there are no dogs up here) and she has been much calmer & shattered most evenings! Things definately improved once she got to 9 weeks, so keep up the great work tammy. I am much more content with her now, even though i really wasnt sure a few days ago! keep us posted x x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

*Update...ahh what a difference!!*

Well, we went to the vet today and Blossom had a thorough check over by the lovely vet and found her adrenal glands were full!! What a difference this has made to her.
I stand corrected if I mentioned the word "snarling" as I have been put straight that this is when a dog curl its top lip and show their teeth (which she didn't) phew! She was a little nitemare yesterday and I havent felt well - bug or something which probably Blossom picked up on too (that I wasnt firing on all cylinders). 
After we both had a little rest this morning after the vet visit we were both back on form and I have had Blossom like putty in my hand (well, 3 short spells in time out).
Blossom has been so attentive this afternoon...sitting on command time and time again and also fetch, bring, drop & sit!! My little wonder dog!
Its onwards and upwards...I feel like such a novice but like Blossom, practice makes perfect!!xxxxxxxxx:ilmc:


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Great news. Do you mean her Anal glands were full?
By all accounts its a nasty, smelly job, but sometimes they dont empty!!
Fab that you're both so much happier!

S x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes they were full (squirted right across the table - eww), what a relief (for Blossom too). The vet said that is why she was constantly licking down there and why she was obviously very grumpy! And there was me with my wee & poo samples just incase lol. Hope Belle is being a good girl.xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad she is sorted - are you going to change her food? xx
Hope she continues to be sweet Blossom x


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to be graphic, but how were her poo's?! Any constipation or tell tale signs?
Did the vet tell you how to look out for it in future?

x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that the problem was straight forward and that she is now much better.

When their anal glands are full or uncomfortable they sometimes scoot their bum on the floor. Sometimes you get a kind of fishy smell as well.

Flo only had this problem once when quite young.

Since moving onto NI and bones it hasn't happened again - I think the drier, harder poo helps to express the anal glands naturally when they have a poo.

If take a dog for grooming some groomers will express the anal glands as part of their job but I kind of think that a dog should be fed in a way so this happens naturally rather than constantly intervening like this.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Glad she is sorted - are you going to change her food? xx
> Hope she continues to be sweet Blossom x


Yes I have got her some Burns Mini Bites...a little more natural. Dont want to upset her tummy as she has already been changed so will do it very gradually. xx



Sunfires79 said:


> Sorry to be graphic, but how were her poo's?! Any constipation or tell tale signs?
> Did the vet tell you how to look out for it in future?
> lol no constipation and her poos were all firm!! The only signs were constant licking of her lady bits (which the breeder adviced was normal!) and the abnormal puppy behaviour - more snappy than a puppy should be at that age. The vet said usually if the pup/dog has had diahrreoa this can collect in the anal gland and cause discomfort.xx
> 
> x





embee said:


> Glad to hear that the problem was straight forward and that she is now much better.
> 
> When their anal glands are full or uncomfortable they sometimes scoot their bum on the floor. Sometimes you get a kind of fishy smell as well.
> 
> ...


Thankyou that is very good advice and the NI diet sounds like it would help but at the moment we will stick with dry until I have had a good old read up on it. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Tammy
Interesting to read your post. My Millie had a similar problem, not with the grumpiness, but definitely with the anal gland problem.

When we got her at 9 weeks, she kept biting the top of her back legs, like she had a really bad itch. The she started to scoot. My friend is a dog groomer so I took her at about 12 weeks. She was amazed that when she checked her anal gland it was full.

We kept an eye on it and 3 weeks later she had to have them emptied again. And again 4 weeks later. It was really bad.

I spoke to the vets who said I would need to look into changing her food. This got me thinking and I knew she wasn't happy on her kibble food, which I had changed in the end 3 times. The vet was going to suggest yet another food alternative ie kibble or tinned. I had discussed giving the raw diet but they weren't happy about it.

It was on this fab site that I read loads on the raw/barf/NI diet. It made sense to me and I gave it go. Brilliant, never looked back. Anal gland I think is now under control, fingers crossed. She does scoot ocassionally, but I know now that for her it means she just needs to do a poo.

A word of warning, my friend who has schnauzer, ignored her dogs scooting and distress and the anal gland ruptured - her dog is ok, but has been rather poorly.

You are obviously have a good instinct to get Blossom checked out


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Tammy
> Interesting to read your post. My Millie had a similar problem, not with the grumpiness, but definitely with the anal gland problem.
> 
> When we got her at 9 weeks, she kept biting the top of her back legs, like she had a really bad itch. The she started to scoot. My friend is a dog groomer so I took her at about 12 weeks. She was amazed that when she checked her anal gland it was full.
> ...


Thankyou for your post, I hear what you are all saying about the NI and it is very interesting...Im not sure yet maybe a bit scared and unsure if it is for us or not as yet. My worry is about bacteria in meat and (sounds silly but...) would it give them a taste for any raw meat ie would it turn her to bite people? Im not much of a meat eater myself and unless it is fillet meat it make me squirm lol but is def something to look into in the future.

I felt I was losing my mind yesterday lol, I kept trying to explain that her mood was more than puppiness but everyone was saying its natural puppy behaviour so yes I am so glad I followed my insticts and glad it was nothing more and it has made such a difference - overall she is now alot less nippy and mouthy (touch wood). Blossom did constantly put her feet in her mouth and nibbling round both of her legs....in future I will take her into the groomers to get it checked now I know (would be alot cheaper).

Your friends poor little dog, that must of been awful. Its something you dont think of initially that an anal gland would be the cause. 

I'm happy, Blossom is happy and so is little Lilya xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I wasn't sure about the raw diet to start with. It was mentioned to me at a food fare by one of the stall holders. I initial thought was, yeah right well faddy and complicated, nothing wrong with kibble food.

But as time went on and Millie really wasn't enjoying her food and her anal gland was really proving a problem, healthwise I started looking into it. The vet did put me off saying you can't be certain of how fresh the meat is. But once I read loads on here and looked up NI, which is fully prepared for you, it just seem to make sense.

The puppy food looks just like minced chicken, so nothing squeamish.

As regards getting a taste for raw food, that is a little more trickey for me to answer. The long and short of it is Millie loves dead rabbits  and you can look at this in two ways. Firstly, it is definitely not fresh, so the NI is way way healthier. But secondly, I honestly can't remember what came first NI or dead rabbit. However, I really must stress that most dogs are not into dead rabbit/animals and I bet if you asked all the NI feeders on here the vast majority would say there cockapoos aren't interested in dead things. This is just a Millie thing that I'm working on to try and stop.

Incidentally, I asked the vet about her eating dead animals and should I be worried. Surprisingly she said, nothing to really worry about apart from keeping her well wormed. So much for them worrying about the freshness of my NI 

I didn't actually swap Millie over until she was 5 1/2 months old. But once I made up my mind I changed her over quite quickly.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lol it may not be be just Millie liking dead rabbits, Blossom is proving to be a real food lover and will not refuse a morsal! Her kibble barely touches the sides lol. I have been so worried about letting her roam the garden with out her lead on as she will try eating fusia buds, rose petals, grass, weeds and soil...it makes me a bit nervous pre-jabs as I do have snails and slugs slithering the garden but the vet reassured me and said let her rumage.
I hope Millie gets over her love for dead rabbit...she wont contract mixamatosis will she??
It is true what you say about the NI and will bare it in mind, still early days for us but worth me looking into. Thankyou for sharing, its much appreciated. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, I know what you mean about the garden. Millie too enjoys odds things, pansies, other flower tops that I don't know the name of. Slug & snails, but not to eat just to hold in the mouth - nice. She's on Advocate flea treatment because of the risk of lung worm.

And, mixamotosis is not a problem, vet said it can't be passed on. Just worms !! and an upset tummy if its really gross.

How old is Blossom? Your pita pata is not up to date, unless you got her today x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lol I must change my pitapata - a job for tomorrow me thinks - Blossom is 8wks today! and Ive had her a week.

Good job about the mixamatosis, that would be a scarey thought. I sometimes think Blossom should of been a little bunny, all the hopping in the garden then laying on her back on my lap with her little paws hanging like rabbit paws.
Blossom was flead & wormed by breeder but the vet gave me advocate today so I can relax abit about that too now!
Millie must be such a little character bless her. xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

....lol erm the vet didnt give me personally the advocate but Blossom...oops lol, stop me scratching I guess! xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ever since I first started skulking around, and then joined, here I've been very interested in all the NI pros vs cons. It really sounds like it is better all round for our dogs. The cost worried me a bit but I still think it's worth it. And today, having bought Kipper home with Hills puppy food I've made up my mind. The Hills absolutely stinks! I swear it smells just like wet dog and one of my big reservations about having a dog was that I didn't want my house to smell! (I know, fussy- but I hate housework so I do as little as I can get away with!!) I thought it was Kipper that smelt at first, then I thought it was her puppy blanket, them realised it was her food. 
It has to go ASAP!!!
Oh, just realised she's gone quiet in her crate.....now I'm worried there's something wrong!!
X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

PipE said:


> Ever since I first started skulking around, and then joined, here I've been very interested in all the NI pros vs cons. It really sounds like it is better all round for our dogs. The cost worried me a bit but I still think it's worth it. And today, having bought Kipper home with Hills puppy food I've made up my mind. The Hills absolutely stinks! I swear it smells just like wet dog and one of my big reservations about having a dog was that I didn't want my house to smell! (I know, fussy- but I hate housework so I do as little as I can get away with!!) I thought it was Kipper that smelt at first, then I thought it was her puppy blanket, them realised it was her food.
> It has to go ASAP!!!
> Oh, just realised she's gone quiet in her crate.....now I'm worried there's something wrong!!
> X


Millie started to smell 'doggy', which we too didn't want. One of the things NI does is give dogs good skin and fur. The 'doggy' smell soon went 

Some of the NI food smells, ie Tripe & Turkey, but it doesn't hang around the bowl long enough to cause concern. Usually gone in 30 secs !!. I think processed dog food is designed to smell to entice the dog. Probably why Millie likes a nice dead rabbit


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Urgh ive just been reading the NI website.....Half a lamb's head? Lamb's spinal chord?! 
Im sorry, but i shall be sticking to something a little easier on MY stomach!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Urgh, I havent read what is in it and you have put me off lol! xxx


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats it tammy.....you buy just the head or spinal cord?????!!!!!
Im a nurse, but thats repulsive! I would never let belle kiss me after that!

YAK x


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Loving the Pita pata update btw ;-) x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm, do you know what's in the other dog foods?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunfires79 said:


> Urgh ive just been reading the NI website.....Half a lamb's head? Lamb's spinal chord?!
> Im sorry, but i shall be sticking to something a little easier on MY stomach!


I draw the line at lambs head especially when I once heard someone say their dog loved it but left the teeth Ewwwww

I think it's not the spinal cord but the spine with ribs attached - yummy


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lol, I can see everyones point of view in feeding NI and will read up about it one day but being a non meat lover and only eating chicken or pork fillet myself you have really put me off lol. Your a nurse and I work in A&E haha. Fingers hanging off is less stomach churning than lambs head & spinal chord!! I have a real hate of lamb...even the smell when its cooking.xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hmm, do you know what's in the other dog foods?


I dread to think...


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hmm, do you know what's in the other dog foods?


lol, please dont tell me, my poor Blossom will starve!! lol xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a friend who is a strict vegetarian - her dogs and cat are not fed meat either!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I have a friend who is a strict vegetarian - her dogs and cat are not fed meat either!


Im not opposed to meat and would let my daughter eat what meat she want but it just turns my tum and I hate to see meet sitting there looking like an animal Thats quite weird having vegetarian pets lol, were they healthy being vegetarians?xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, one dog is mum to other - she ate meat whilst pregnant and nursing, they are happy healthy and very wll loved


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats the first ive heard of veggie pets  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunfires79 said:


> Urgh ive just been reading the NI website.....Half a lamb's head? Lamb's spinal chord?!
> Im sorry, but i shall be sticking to something a little easier on MY stomach!


But these are extras not the normal everyday NI food.

When you buy NI food it comes all ready minced up and packaged in an plastic tub (like an ice cream tub). The food looks like raw burger food ready to be made into patties. Not that I recommend doing this with the NI food 

It really isn't squeamish food.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Yes I have got her some Burns Mini Bites...a little more natural. Dont want to upset her tummy as she has already been changed so will do it very gradually. xx
> 
> Thankyou that is very good advice and the NI diet sounds like it would help but at the moment we will stick with dry until I have had a good old read up on it. xx


Nacho is also on Burns mini bites and has been since he was weened. He absolutely loves it and I have read all about NI and although I think there are many pro's, I am going to stick to what I am doing. If Nacho does ever turn his nose up at his kibble then I will consider changing his diet but at the mo I happy sticking to Burns and letting him indulge in a good bone every so often. His poo's are lovely and firm and the food never stays in his bowl for more than 30 seconds!

I really do have a guzzler


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

embee said:


> I draw the line at lambs head especially when I once heard someone say their dog loved it but left the teeth Ewwwww
> 
> I think it's not the spinal cord but the spine with ribs attached - yummy


God, i feel sick....thats repulsive.
I shall leave that kind of stuff to the wolves


----------



## robbob2811 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I was so interested in your posts we have a 9 week old pup called Woody, he's gorgeous but he's started growling when I move him maybe he has a similar problem, hope so as I too am feeling really upset by his behaviour, will let you know


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

robbob2811 said:


> Hi, I was so interested in your posts we have a 9 week old pup called Woody, he's gorgeous but he's started growling when I move him maybe he has a similar problem, hope so as I too am feeling really upset by his behaviour, will let you know


Oh fingers crossed it's nothing serious. Let us all know! ray:


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

robbob2811 said:


> Hi, I was so interested in your posts we have a 9 week old pup called Woody, he's gorgeous but he's started growling when I move him maybe he has a similar problem, hope so as I too am feeling really upset by his behaviour, will let you know


Hi 

Let us know how you get on...when you say he growls when you move him - is it when you touch him in a certain spot? Is it whilst he is playing rough & tumble with his toys or when he is determined he wants to go chew on something he shouldn't?

Blossom is turning into a little dream, she is soo smart and alert and loves her cuddles when she is tired but when she is active and I try to carry her she tries to wriggle out of my arms and when she is playing in the kitchen when we are eating in the dining room she really goes for it with her toys, chasing up and down and growling. I know that she is still upset by her anal gland as she scoots on her botty. We go back to the vets next tues for her 2nd jab and will get it emptied again. The vet said she more than likely has an infection but will not give antibiotics as she is so young.

I spoke with a dog behaviourist today who popped round with some tips and he said growling in a puppy can be because of fear (in which case treat the puppy so he/she starts to feel calm and turn the threat into something nice), if the puppy growls with front paws down and bum in the air then she is just playing. Best thing to do indoors is to ignore and turn away (do not speak) so he/she doesnt get any attention or if outdoors, pick the puppy up with out talking and take indoors and ignore.

Ive just started using chopped up frankfurters as rewards and it is amazing how much your puppy wants to please you !! lol. The behaviourist advised you need to treat with in 1 second of the puppy doing something good to reinforce good behaviour.

We have one happy pup and one happy owner:ilmc:
I cant believe how worried and tense I was in the 1st 2weeks and I think your puppy pick up on how you feel...Im so much more relaxed (but very disciplined on her behaviour still) and I think Blossom feels it too now.xxxx


----------



## robbob2811 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for your words of encouragement, I am feeling stressed by him he's great in every other way I was going to see what the vet says next Thursday when he goes for his second injection, but wondering whether to go before? :confused


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

If it seems he is hurting somewhere I don't think I would wait a week - I would be too worried he had something wrong with him that is causing the problem. It is very upsetting for you with him behaving like that, so you need to rule out something physical - that's what I think anyway. Good luck, and do keep us updated. I am sure the next time we hear, things will be much better


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I felt distraught that I had an aggressive pup and went 2 the vets in tears because I couldnt wait 4 the jab visit. I did pay the £30 2 b seen but the vet checked her all over and I was relieved it was only the anal gland full. It was such a relief 2 us all and blossom was happier. Although she doesnt like being picked up 4 long periods anyway and will get very grumpy, wriggle and if she isnt put down 2 run about will make a little growly noise. What food is ur pup on, this could affect behaviour 2. Try 2 chill out a little as I found this helped 2 as it made me feel ill and on edge that blossom picked up on. What a difference its made 2 us and im so pleased how well she is coming along. Good luck and keep us posted.xx


----------

